# Recently passed boy.



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Week before Xmas my lovely White boy Button 13.5 years old had to be euthanised, very upsetting.
R.I.P Button.








Cat napping with Mr Tom.








In better times with his mate Monty visiting from two doors away.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi so sorry to hear this it must be so upsetting but you must have some lovely memories so think and dwell on them do take care


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

He was a lovely lad and quite chatty, always at the door to welcome you when coming in from work.
He will me missed and I do well up when I think of him, the memories and pics keep him in mind.
He was laid to rest in the garden where over the years have made a wild nature area, his spirit/soul are forever where he used to roam which wasn't very far as he was predominantly an indoor boy.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

What a beautiful boy, it looks like he had a wonderful life with you. RIP Buttons.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, he looks lovely


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Thankyou all, yes he was a lovely lad. A bit aloof at times but generally a very friendly chap.
He is and will be sorely missed and it saddened me very much and still does sadden me when I think or talk of him.
As a cat lover I get very attached to my felines and they become more then just a pet.


----------

